# Tracey's(TLR) Surgery is Today....



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Please keep Tracey in your prayers today as she undergoes surgery today for breast cancer...I had the privilege of meeting her at HH and her beautiful Maltese, Ben..she is a very sweet lady...kick cancer's butt, Tracey!!!:grouphug::grouphug: Love ya, girlfriend!!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, sending up prayers and good health wishes your way! May peace surround you! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My prayers are being said for dear Tracey. Praying all goes well,


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been keeping Tracey in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful Tracey ... my heart and prayers are with you. :heart:

You WILL get through this! As April said ... "You will kick cancer's butt!"

Your SM family loves you.:wub::wub:

Sending you healing hugs, Tracey.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been praying for Tracey ever since she told us and will continue to do so. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Tracey today! thinking of you and know you'll do great!:grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My prayers are with Tracey today. Hope everything goes well and a quick recovery.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for Tracey.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

100% prayers for Tracey!!!! Kick Cancers butt!!! We are all here for you


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Tracey and sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tracey, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for you, Tracey.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My prayers are with her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

You're in my prayers Tracey!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Continued prayers for Tracey. She's been on my mind...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you, Tracey! ::Hugs::


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be thinking of you, Tracey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - you are in my thoughts and prayers today. All of us at SM have our arms wrapped around you in healing hugs today. :grouphug:
I too had the joy of meeting Tracey at Hilton Head. What a beautiful, wonderful, talented woman!!! I know you're strong Tracey and you will kick cancer's butt. :smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rayer:rayer:rayer: Get through this ordeal and shine, dear Tracy. I am so much hoping to meet you on May 1st.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, prayer and hugs for a great outcome.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Praying for her. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- sending prayers and positive healing energy your way. Hoping that all goes well for you.

_(If anyone has Tracey's address, would you please pm it to me. I want to send her a little something.)_


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you today :grouphug:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope the surgery goes as well as possible and that recovery will be as easy as it can be. Sending wishes to you for a quck recovery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers and hugs Tracie! May God bless you with a speedy recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Didn't realize it was today. Yes, Tracey can kick the "C!"


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Prayers have been going since I got up! Tracey, God has this under control so try to remain positive! Cancer sucks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying all goes well today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was anyone in contact to hear from her or her husband after the surgery is over? Hope so.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

rayer:Saying prayers and sending hugs for Tracey.:grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

i have been praying for sweet Tracey everynight i will pray right now !!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Praying for Tracey. I have two dear friends that are in the process of kicking cancer butt. Tracey will make it a "threefer". We should pick a day and all post pics of us or fluffs wearing pink.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots of prayers and healing hugs for Tracey today and in the coming weeks.

Thank you for keeping us posted


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying for you Tracey. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers that all goes well and you will kick cancer's A**!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers and checking for an update.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been thinking of and praying for you Tracy! ... you can beat this beast!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Praying for you, Tracey!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Been thinking of Tracy all day pretty much. Hoping and praying for the best outcome. I wish I had contacted her earlier for a phone #!!!!!! 

It may be a while until we hear from her directly....has anyone talked to her recently???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- her cell is on the Hilton Head list. I will send it to you in the morning.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, I have been praying for you all along, you are on the cancer prayer list at church, and I am hoping and praying for you today for a complete recovery and cure:wub:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't get Tracey out of my mind. Praying all went well. I know it was supposed to be a lengthy surgery - remember when I went in at 8:30am for my surgery it didn't happen until after 1pm and I didn't leave until 9pm (and my surgery was only 2 hours) so it could be a very long day and night to hear anything. I am hoping her DH will post either here or on FB. Anxious to hear. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in before heading to bed.. but really not surprised we haven't heard yet...
Hope if someone sees something on FB they'll let us know here!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in on Tracey. Praying all is well and she is resting as comfortably as possible. 

Hugs!!!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for Tracey. Hope to hear soon, that everything went well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in too. Hope all went well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in too...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I was in hopes of hearing an update as well...........................


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, you guys are awesome!! I was in surgery for 6 hours. Had both breast removed...along with cancer!!!! AND...drumroll please...NODES ARE NEGATIVE!!!
Depending on final pathology, I may not need chemo!!!
I'm sore and have four drains in that are pretty uncomfortable, but over all doing well.
Will update more later when I'm not so sedated. Thanks for all the prayers and positive energy. Hugs (gentle) to each of you.
Tracey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TLR said:


> Wow, you guys are awesome!! I was in surgery for 6 hours. Had both breast removed...along with cancer!!!! AND...drumroll please...NODES ARE NEGATIVE!!!
> Depending on final pathology, I may not need chemo!!!
> I'm sore and have four drains in that are pretty uncomfortable, but over all doing well.
> Will update more later when I'm not so sedated. Thanks for all the prayers and positive energy. Hugs (gentle) to each of you.
> Tracey


 
:chili::aktion033: Tracey!!! You're OK!!!! YAYYYYYY:aktion033::chili:


My goodness you're typing is fabulous for being sedated!! I can't spell anything right if I have two glasses of wine!!! 

This is such great news!!! My day will be brighter, regardless of the rotten weather here :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- although I know you wish you hadn't had to go through this at all -- the fact that the NODES ARE NEGATIVE is great news. I'm praying that you don't have to do Chemo.

Do you know yet how long they will keep yu in the hospital?

Continuing to send prayers and positive healing energy your way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:happy dance:I'm am so glad that you have such a good prognosis. Thank God. It will be wonderful if you don't have to go through chemo. Rest and get well.:hugging:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, I got chills reading your post. I am so happy for you that is such great news!! 

Continued prayers and positive energy your way. Rest up, hugs!!!! :hugging:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tracey -- although I know you wish you hadn't had to go through this at all -- the fact that the NODES ARE NEGATIVE is great news. I'm praying that you don't have to do Chemo.
> 
> Do you know yet how long they will keep yu in the hospital?
> 
> Continuing to send prayers and positive healing energy your way.




She's home..can you believe it?!:blink: Next thing you know, there will be a "drive through" surgery at hospitals....:faint:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

TLR said:


> Wow, you guys are awesome!! I was in surgery for 6 hours. Had both breast removed...along with cancer!!!! AND...drumroll please...NODES ARE NEGATIVE!!!
> Depending on final pathology, I may not need chemo!!!
> I'm sore and have four drains in that are pretty uncomfortable, but over all doing well.
> Will update more later when I'm not so sedated. Thanks for all the prayers and positive energy. Hugs (gentle) to each of you.
> Tracey


I'm so happy to hear this news!!!!:chili::chilinot the uncomfortable part) I have been praying that you would be spared chemo....take some pain pills and enjoy la-la land...:wub::wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The nodes being clear is the best news ever. So happy for you! Hopefully you will recover very quickly and be able to make it to Nationals. I'm going for the first time and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY! Such wonderful news!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

TLR said:


> Wow, you guys are awesome!! I was in surgery for 6 hours. Had both breast removed...along with cancer!!!! AND...drumroll please...NODES ARE NEGATIVE!!!
> Depending on final pathology, I may not need chemo!!!
> I'm sore and have four drains in that are pretty uncomfortable, but over all doing well.
> Will update more later when I'm not so sedated. Thanks for all the prayers and positive energy. Hugs (gentle) to each of you.
> Tracey


Yes!!! This is the most awesome news!!!!! Praying that no follow up is needed!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Tracey I'm so happy for you that the nodes are clear. That news actually brought tears to my eyes.......happy tears. I'm sorry that you are sore and uncomfortable but at least you know that will get better day by day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tracey, I'm so glad to hear from you. Have been a nervous wreck worrying about you and to read that you came through the surgery fine AND that the nodes are clear is music to my ears. Please follow the doctor's orders, rest and heal. Are you really home? I don't think I thought that until April posted. Assumed you'll be in the hospital a few days. Sending tons of :smootch::smootch::smootch:
EDIT: I saw in FB that you are HOME!! Can they kick people out of the hospital any sooner?? I know though that you'll be happier at home with hubby and Ben but make sure that someone will take care of you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great news Tracey! I am so happy to hear it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such great news Tracey! :happy tears:! Say "goodbye Cancer!" Good luck in your recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033: SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS ON THE NODES! :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:

HARD TO BELIEVE THAT YOU ARE ACTUALLY HOME ALREADY!!!! 

Be sure to follow Drs orders to the fullest!!
Will be praying now for your speedy healing!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless Tracey im so very happy to hear this God is good )))) !!!!!!!!! xxoxoxoxxo


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

That's great news....wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YES!!! Tracey, I'm so happy for you!!! Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dearest Tracey,

remember when we PM'ed each other and I told you that a friend was operated for the same thing and sent home the same day?

Well, I am so glad that you did not have to stay in the hospital and eat their food:blink: and maybe share a room with some other sick patients. 

It is much better to be home with hubby and sweet little Ben.

I spoke to God when I was 33,000 ft high in the sky and closer to HIM (returning home to California) and I prayed for you and asked that you will be healed quickly.

Little Ben is the best medicine for you now, better than a pain killer.

So take a good rest, hug Ben (and HUBBY if you want), and we are all re-joycing that the surgery is behind you.

Sending hugs and fast recovery wishes.:heart:





*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> Dearest Tracey,
> 
> remember when we PM'ed each other and I told you that a friend was operated for the same thing and sent home the same day?
> 
> ...


 
I agree Ben will be the best medicine 100%!!! I am glad that things went well through the surgery, and get better really fast!!!! Big hugs to you:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, That the nodes are clear is HUGE :dothewave::dancing banana::cheer:Just keep saying to yourself, The drains will be gone soon, the drains will be gone soon!!!! and just take it easy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMGosh Tracey, I haven't been on SM in so long and I did not know that you had breast cancer until I started reading the post.......and to find out you are clear in the nodes is such a blessing!!! ......and you are home!!! Wow, this is hard to take in but i am sure you are so happy. There is nothing like home!!! When I had my operation, they kept me one night because of being so allergic to meds and they gave me morphine in the operating room. Oh, please take care of yourself and rest. A six hour operation is a lot.....God bless and take care!!!!:wub: I am so very, very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tracey that is great news! I know you must be exhausted, but if you have room for another hug...here's one from me & Bella :grouphug:. Lifting up a prayer for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so thrilled with your news :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: clear nodes is amazing :biggrin: and possibly no chemo. fantastic :grouphug:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news! I'm so happy to hear that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Tracey you go girl !! Your a fighter you can do it !!.. Ben will be glad to have you home huni xxx hugs and love sending to you xxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey---we are doing the happy dance for you at our house!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news Tracey!!! Prayers for a speedy recovery! God Bless You !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:chili:BEST NEWS EVER! Yeah!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! take care, let others take care of you and rest.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear the news! That's beyond wonderful-- I'm very happy for you! Now take good care of yourself and don't overdo. Allow yourself all the time you need to heal and recover your strength. Big hugs, and sending lots of prayers up on your behalf!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Tracey Fantastic.*
*There is Power in Prayer. God Bless and I Wish You Fast Healing And Much Better health to come. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking in to see if we heard from Tracey today. I've been off the computer.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry I'm just seeing this now but am so glad that the surgery went well and even happier to hear the nodes are negative!! You have been in my thoughts and prayers my friend! Get some rest and keep us posted when you can. Opey and I send you gentle hugs!


----------

